# Plumbing Flowers



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

So the girlfriend is working at the hospital tonight and always complains that I've never given her flowers after four years.

Well I've got a little surprise for when she gets home.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Awesome. Flowers.com can't even come close to that. :thumbup:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

That's a cool idea


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Now that is really cool. I'm saving these photos.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

It was quick and easy, plus cheaper than a bouquet of flowers.....But she's doesn't need to know that! lol


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That's so freakin cool


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope that's lead-free solder mister!........


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Handed Mrs. OpenSights the computer, and one second later thought... "You idiot! Now I can't claim it as an original idea!"

Very cool!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

How'd you connect the handles to the supply tubes.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Handed Mrs. OpenSights the computer, and one second later thought... "You idiot! Now I can't claim it as an original idea!"
> 
> Very cool!



Dummy. I'm not showing this to the Mrs. as I have full intentions of stealing the idea. Now to Flyout's question, how did you attach the handles?


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Dummy. I'm not showing this to the Mrs. as I have full intentions of stealing the idea. Now to Flyout's question, how did you attach the handles?


Looks like he used self tappers or sheet metal screws.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

wyplumber said:


> Looks like he used self tappers or sheet metal screws.


That's what I was thinking too. Probably 1/2" X 5/16" drive?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

that looks better than the plumbing in house trailers.:laughing: what would a house trailer flower bouquet look like?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i was looking around for a better vase. take a sink strainer and turn it up side down. then use a brass tail piece. its more stable and cool.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

5/16 self tappers fit nicely into the inside of the 1/4" tubing.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

That's so cool I'm doing this.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

So how did your girlfriend like your custom flowers? Hopefully she liked them as much as we do here.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

chonkie said:


> So how did your girlfriend like your custom flowers? Hopefully she liked them as much as we do here.


She liked them better than if I bought her flowers!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

AWWGH said:


> She liked them better than if I bought her flowers!


Sounds like a good woman. Your creation will outlast any bought flowers. Hmm, any thoughts of going into production?


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

chonkie said:


> Sounds like a good woman. Your creation will outlast any bought flowers. Hmm, any thoughts of going into production?


 I do a little furniture on the side with a buddy who's a carpenter, not much spare time to be serious about it though.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

AWWGH said:


> I do a little furniture on the side with a buddy who's a carpenter, not much spare time to be serious about it though.


Hmmm.... I don't see any pipe dope.....

Pretty creative! 

My FIL makes giant candy canes out of scl 30 to hang stockings on. Surprisingly my wife took it down and stored it this year, otherwise I'd post a pic. Basically a stool flange as a base, chunk of pipe 2 street 45's, two reg 45's, a red ball in the end with a red ribbon wrapped around it. First one I complained because he didn't use purple.:laughing: Everyone in the family requested one.


----------

